# Pre Black Friday Deals



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Guys, just wanted to give you a heads up. Starting on Monday on the "Specials" page on our website we are going to have lots of deals. They will run from Monday through the Thanksgiving week until Cyber Monday. There will be big discounts, buy an item get another item free deals and more. What type of deals would you like to see? Let us know and we may just do it. 

www.flmarineplastics.com


----------

